# 2013 photo safari to Southern Africa by Old Age Adventurers



## oldageadventurer (Jan 23, 2014)

My wife & I returned in December 2013 from another of our annual solo photographic safaris around Southern Africa. This trip of over 4 months & 20,000Km in our Landcruiser 76 station wagon with roof top tent took us to Kruger, Hwange, Chobe, Bambwata, Etosha & Kgalagadi National Parks. We have over the last weeks been editing & selecting photos for competitions & addition to the portfolio on our website. As January 2014 flashes by the first 50 photographs (Kruger & Hwange) have now been posted in the gallery "2013 photographic safari" in our portfolio in www.africaraw.com. 

I will over the weeks wade thru the many picture & post the ones I think are interesting. Constructive criticism will as always be most welcome


----------



## ewg963 (Jan 25, 2014)

I love the b&w one absolutely beautiful.


----------



## TrabimanUK (Jan 27, 2014)

Awesome shots! Very jealous, as I only get two weeks on safari every two years, and to properly camp out and be able to get the early morning / evening shots is just amazing! 

Out of interest, what are you shooting with? I'm off again in September and am looking to upgrade some of my kit.

Grant


----------



## Eldar (Feb 1, 2014)

Very impressive! I hope I can retire early enough to do something similar, while the availability of wildlife is still good. The speedy decline amongst some of the species is a worrying.


----------



## oldageadventurer (Mar 17, 2014)

Sorry about the delay in replying. After our return my wife had a hip replacement & had to turn from trying to be a reasonable nature photographer to being a chef. This is the first time in my life!!!!! Standing in front of all the supermarket shelves with their daunting variety of fauna & flora has also been a great new adventure. My wife has survived my efforts & doing well & so today I returned to the web site. 

Thank you for the kind comments. *TrabimanUK* if you move the mouse to the right upper corner of the photo you will see the link "info". In summary we use Canon equipment IDIV & 7D with white lenses (500mm, 300mm 2.8, & 70-200mm 2.8)

I have previously added in shots from Caprivi area & today started on Etosha where we spent a month, so lots of photos to come, & then I will move to the last month which we spent in the Kgalagadi National Park


----------



## Northstar (Mar 18, 2014)

oldageadventurer said:


> Sorry about the delay in replying. After our return my wife had a hip replacement & had to turn from trying to be a reasonable nature photographer to being a chef. This is the first time in my life!!!!! Standing in front of all the supermarket shelves with their daunting variety of fauna & flora has also been a great new adventure. My wife has survived my efforts & doing well & so today I returned to the web site.
> 
> Thank you for the kind comments. *TrabimanUK* if you move the mouse to the right upper corner of the photo you will see the link "info". In summary we use Canon equipment IDIV & 7D with white lenses (500mm, 300mm 2.8, & 70-200mm 2.8)
> 
> I have previously added in shots from Caprivi area & today started on Etosha where we spent a month, so lots of photos to come, & then I will move to the last month which we spent in the Kgalagadi National Park



I enjoyed your photos on your website...very very nicely done!


----------



## oldageadventurer (Aug 6, 2014)

I first noted our first 20 photos from our 2013 photosafari in January on our website www.africaraw.com. 

I have continued selecting our best photos from the trip to the Kruger, Hwange, Chobe, Caprivi, Etosha, & Kgalagadi parks & there are now 277 wildlife photographs of many mammals & birds in the 2013 portfolio in.
We still have more to come but lion share is now done & should be complete by end of August.
If interested have a peep at http://www.africaraw.com/WildlifePhotography/2013-photographic-safari/35535509_FfwdJN#


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 6, 2014)

oldageadventurer said:


> I first noted our first 20 photos from our 2013 photosafari in January on our website www.africaraw.com.
> 
> I have continued selecting our best photos from the trip to the Kruger, Hwange, Chobe, Caprivi, Etosha, & Kgalagadi parks & there are now 277 wildlife photographs of many mammals & birds in the 2013 portfolio in.
> We still have more to come but lion share is now done & should be complete by end of August.
> If interested have a peep at http://www.africaraw.com/WildlifePhotography/2013-photographic-safari/35535509_FfwdJN#



Beautiful photos. I really like those lion shots. 

It's on my bucket list :


----------



## scottkinfw (Aug 6, 2014)

Very nice indeed.

I loved the lion cub jumping series. Excellent shots. My personal preference for wildlife is to have the shot look like it does in the bush.

I'm off to S. Africa Next October, so it is a long wait for me.


Keep posting.

sek


----------

